

Show HN: Worker Bee – Free app to share and run Python scripts - kevdragon6
http://workerbee.tonkworks.com/

======
atmosx
At the beginning I thought it was sort of API where computation would take
place... Then I understood (not sure yet, didn't dig enough) that you're
trying to make a library/scripts collection which is nice. But why only
Python? Why not add ruby, js, bash, etc?

~~~
kevdragon6
Yeah, I thought I would first start out with python then expand from there.

------
bezaorj
Installed, but I'm getting some errors whenever I try to install scripts from
the store:

"Error: Command failed: C:\Windows\system32\cmd.exe /s /c
""C:\Tonkworks\WorkerBee\Python34\python.exe"
"C:\Tonkworks\WorkerBee\scripts\internal\install_script.py"
\--zip_url="[http://github.com/TonkWorks/download_a_youtube_video/archive...](http://github.com/TonkWorks/download_a_youtube_video/archive/master.zip""")

~~~
kevdragon6
Can't seem to duplicate it. Which Operating System are you using. Windows 7
x32?

------
ponytech
There is no documentation on how to write my own scripts ?

~~~
kevdragon6
Ah I knew I forgot something. Thanks should be up shortly

